# 64 GTO Convertible w/AC HELP!



## askheman (Nov 17, 2011)

Has anyone restored a 64 GTO convertible w/AC? I have an extra plug I believe is due to it having AC and have no idea what to do with it. 

I'll try to explain it the best I can. Have a wiring harness that has a heavy brown wire to fan and the fan resister plug has a red with white stripe then a yellow wire; then heavy brown, then a brown or black with white stripe. It goes through the fire wall on driver's side where there is a female plug on the end of it. I can't find where to plug it in. It's not one of the main wiring harness plugs that plug in on the outside firewall. Please help me!


----------

